# When to start wearing a belt??



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Someone told me when I 1st started not to worry about a belt yet so I haven't got one yet but now my shoulder press has gone up to 65kg and going up every week by 5kg(well has for the last 4 anyway) and squats are at 125kg, deads about 130kg so basically wondered how soon I need to buy a belt?

Maybe @ewen could help me here. Any other advice is hugely appreciated.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

my advice is to learn correct tekkers on all lifts first whilst also doing extra core work so you build every muscle up together .

i would use a belt around bodyweight on squats and 3/4 bodyweight on ohp , deads i try not to use a belt at all but when i do its normally only for my top set .

i slipped a disc squatting a belt would not of helped as form was the problem .


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

learn to breathe and keep your core tight and u shouldn't need a belt just yet, if u do buy a proper 10mm powerlifting belt for squats and deadlift.

If your bending ur back or feel like u need a belt for presses then its prob too heavy, only time id wear one is for standing presses when really heavy.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i started using mine when i was worried about the weight on my back been to much, prefer to have the confidence of the belt than be scared on injury and not do the movement properly because of it, use it for a new heavy weight a few times, then try with out to see i'm as comfortable with out the belt, if i am, no belt for that weight.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

when you need to create more or max intra-abdominal pressure to get a bit more out of the lift...


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

ewen said:


> my advice is to learn correct tekkers on all lifts first whilst also doing extra core work so you build every muscle up together .
> 
> i would use a belt around bodyweight on squats and 3/4 bodyweight on ohp , deads i try not to use a belt at all but when i do its normally only for my top set .
> 
> i slipped a disc squatting a belt would not of helped as form was the problem .


I am on body weight for squats now but not quite at that for OHP yet. My form is extremely good on squats so I have been told by a few different people and my deads are good aswell.

What are the extra core workings I could do?

Appreciate all the help mate, cheers.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

For the core do some hanging leg raises and ab-wheel roll outs.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim78 said:


> learn to breathe and keep your core tight and u shouldn't need a belt just yet, if u do buy a proper 10mm powerlifting belt for squats and deadlift.
> 
> If your bending ur back or feel like u need a belt for presses then its prob too heavy, only time id wear one is for standing presses when really heavy.


It isn't that my back is bending I just wanted to keep in intact if that makes sense. Didn't want to be putting it under stress it can't handle.

I will have a look around. Any good recommendations??


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> i started using mine when i was worried about the weight on my back been to much, prefer to have the confidence of the belt than be scared on injury and not do the movement properly because of it, use it for a new heavy weight a few times, then try with out to see i'm as comfortable with out the belt, if i am, no belt for that weight.


Thats my thinking aswell, maybe just to be safe. But if it will affect my overall strength then I would rather try without.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Greyphantom said:


> when you need to create more or max intra-abdominal pressure to get a bit more out of the lift...


Not quite sure of the technical terms but do you mean when my core struggles with the lifts??


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> It isn't that my back is bending I just wanted to keep in intact if that makes sense. Didn't want to be putting it under stress it can't handle.
> 
> I will have a look around. Any good recommendations??


I have a neoprene belt for light stuff bud and a harder belt for powerlifting.

If u do the breathing right your core will stay tight making your spine nice and secure bud, but anything significantly heavy for u a belt would be handy, strengthshop has a load of good ones to choose bud.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Not quite sure of the technical terms but do you mean when my core struggles with the lifts??


Called the Valsalva iirc. Take a deep breath, then squeeze with your abs so you force the breath to stop in your throat


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim78 said:


> I have a neoprene belt for light stuff bud and a harder belt for powerlifting.
> 
> If u do the breathing right your core will stay tight making your spine nice and secure bud, but anything significantly heavy for u a belt would be handy, strengthshop has a load of good ones to choose bud.


Cheers mate, I will look at my breathing and have a look on youtube for advice and maybe look for a belt in the future.

Thanks


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Called the Valsalva iirc. Take a deep breath, then squeeze with your abs so you force the breath to stop in your throat


Nice one mate, much appreciated.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Nice one mate, much appreciated.


I would recommend resetting the valsalva after every rep or two. A full set on one breath tends to make you see the stars!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> I would recommend resetting the valsalva after every rep or two. A full set on one breath tends to make you see the stars!


Lol I will bare that in mind. Cheers mate.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

paulandabbi said:


> Not quite sure of the technical terms but do you mean when my core struggles with the lifts??


actually I advocate getting the midsection strong through lifting the belt is there to push the abs against to aid in the lift and it can make it a bit easier but its not there to support the midsection as such... the valsalva is a bit of a diff thing iirc for clearing ears and sh1t when equalising pressure... this is more to give something for the abs to drive against in the lift...


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Lol I will bare that in mind. Cheers mate.


Definitely recommend trying it once though :rolleye:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Greyphantom said:


> actually I advocate getting the midsection strong through lifting the belt is there to push the abs against to aid in the lift and it can make it a bit easier but its not there to support the midsection as such... *the valsalva is a bit of a diff thing iirc for clearing ears and sh1t when equalising pressure*... this is more to give something for the abs to drive against in the lift...


Actually it helps to provide a decent amount of pneumatic pressure in the midsection to help support the spine. You still do the valsalva when using the belt, the belt just helps with some back pressure.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

B4PJS said:


> Definitely recommend trying it once though :rolleye:


Will do lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I have never used one probably should though


----------

